# help with documentation



## coder32 (Sep 23, 2011)

Can someone please help me verify what exactly needs to be documented to bill for a pregnancy cervical length check, AFI, and BPP.  I want to make sure we are getting enough information in the records.


----------



## mjb5019 (Nov 10, 2011)

*ob/gyn*

You might get a better response if you posted this on the ob/gyn board


----------

